# Keystore Zugriff aus Web-Anwendung



## SilentJ (5. Feb 2007)

Hallo, 

kann ich aus einer Web-Anwendung auf einen Java-Keystore zugreifen? Ich brauche das für "RMI over SSL".
Vielen Dank für Antworten.

Michael


----------



## nEp (6. Feb 2007)

Hm wie meinst du das? Also wenn du im Kontext von SSL auf deinen Keystore zugreifen willst, dann geht das z.B. so:

System.setProperty("javax.net.ssl.keyStore","MyKeystore");
System.setProperty("javax.net.ssl.keyStorePassword","password");

Alles weitere läuft dann automatisch über die SSL-Sockets ab.


Wenn du generell einen Keystore laden willst dann geht das so (so könntest du z.B. ein Zertifiakt mit dem Alias "MyAlias" aus dem unter location angegebenen keystore laden:

```
....
String location = ".MyKeystore";
String password = "password";
String alias = "MyAlias";
                
KeyStore ks = KeyStore.getInstance("jks");
ks.load(new FileInputStream(location), password.toCharArray()); 
Certificate cert = ks.getCertificate(alias);
....
```


----------



## SilentJ (9. Feb 2007)

Danke für die Antwort, ich habe meine Probleme in einem anderen Posting in diesem Forum präzisiert. ;-)


----------

